#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-22
<villazeros> hola como estan
<villazeros> hay alguien en la sala
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-23
<xxxUbuntu> hi there
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-24
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> como se puede dividir vídeo en terminal
<Jakeukalane> es decir, quiero hacer como si fuera split
<Jakeukalane> pero que se pueda seguir viendo
<Jakeukalane> sin tener que recurrir al openshot
<Jakeukalane> que tarda miles de años y que aunque el vídeo sea de menor duración siempre ocupa más o se pierda calidad
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<chocolaate-maan> download this http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<tecnowillie> hi ,
<tecnowillie> speek spanish
<tecnowillie> ??
<tecnowillie> are you sleep
<tecnowillie> HOLAAA
<tecnowillie> ESTAN EN LINEA
<tecnowillie1> hi
<tecnowillie1>  estan alli?
<tecnowillie1> sino contestan ,hasta luego
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-20
<electromecanica> algien habla español
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-21
<lordedwin> hola
<lordedwin> merodeando en las páginas de ubuntu encontre esa sala de chat, y pues bueno soy nuevo, demasiado nuevo en ubuntu
<lordedwin> estoy aprendiendo poco, agradeceria algun consejo, o alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar tips para aprender algunas cosas
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-23
<robleslinux> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-02-26
<JoeGomez> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-02-18
<albita83> hola!
<albita83> no consigo instalar downverter para ubuntu???
